#ubuntu-learning 2009-11-23
<FFEMTcJ> hi
<nigel_nb> hi FFEMTcJ
<FFEMTcJ> hey nigel_nb
<doctormo> hey nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> hey doctormo
<nigel_nb> back in boston?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Aye, will you be on later for a chat about the bzr class?
<nigel_nb> yep
<nigel_nb> will be here for another 4 hours
<FFEMTcJ> bzr class?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: I'll be back in an hour... is that okay?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: sure
<nigel_nb> doctormo_: ping
<doctormo> hey nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> u wanted to talk to me?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: I'm back from UDS, so I'm back into checking to see how things are going with the bzr class.
<nigel_nb> i was just up frm a bout of fever...down again :(
<nigel_nb> i'll tke more time :(
<doctormo> nigel_nb: If I can get the packaging for nautilus-lp done, then the bzr class won't be as pressing.
<doctormo> But it makes an excelent case study
<doctormo> and the ability for you to teach others how to do the same thing you have done,.
<nigel_nb> can you give me 2 days then.  I'll try my best to finish it off
<nigel_nb> doctormo: right now, I doubt if I can sit up
<doctormo> nigel_nb: You get better, I can give you many many days, as longas you need.
<doctormo> I didn't know you were _still_ sick.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: :)
<nigel_nb> i got the fever today... again
 * doctormo hugs nigel_nb
<nigel_nb> doctormo: hows your shin? :P
<nigel_nb> doctormo: thanks
<doctormo> hurting, ankle too
<nigel_nb> hhehe
<nigel_nb> daniel took a bad fall too i heard :P
<nigel_nb> doctormo: anyways i gotta go meet a doc, catch you later
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Have a good day
<nigel_nb> \quit gotta meet a doc
<FFEMTcJ> mornin
<ZachK_> FFEMTcJ: what up
<pleia2> morning
<ZachK_> hey pleia2
<FFEMTcJ> hey pleia2... I had a question for you, but I think I done forgot
<FFEMTcJ> hey ZachK_
<pleia2> doh :)
<doctormo> morning
<FFEMTcJ> its the infamous doctormo everyone talks about
 * ZachK_ goes over to help on the Ubuntu Forums
<pleia2> hah, infamous?
<doctormo> Does everyone talk about me FFEMTcJ?
<ZachK_> no doctormo
<FFEMTcJ> hehe.. ive heard alot of people talk about you
 * ZachK_ was kidding
<ZachK_> doctormo: how have ya's been
<doctormo> ZachK_: Busy, recovering, but too damn busy :-)
<ZachK_> doctormo: ah...
<FFEMTcJ> pleia2: you said the meeting which we are going to try to get help is dec 1?
<ZachK_> meeting?
<pleia2> FFEMTcJ: that's the next beginners team meeting, I will see about scheduling a edu focus group meeting prior to that though
<FFEMTcJ> gotcha..
 * ZachK_ is always available to help! Except when I'm at work or something...
<pleia2> I just can't find the guy in charge of that :( he seemed to have dropped off the planet
<ZachK_> pleia2: i gotta nominate my padawan for the next meeting
<FFEMTcJ> got three ZachK_ ?
<ZachK_> FFEMTcJ: yes
<FFEMTcJ> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Padawan <--z
<FFEMTcJ> ZachK_:
<ZachK_> FFEMTcJ: what
<FFEMTcJ> under seeking
<ZachK_> FFEMTcJ: oh i see...you want me to take you? or you want somebody to take you....
<FFEMTcJ> somebody.. eventually
<ZachK_> well the one guy i'm going to drop as he's never ever on
<FFEMTcJ> ic
<FFEMTcJ> pleia2: whois incharge of edu
<FFEMTcJ> the edu wiki page doesnt really say anything
<pleia2> FFEMTcJ: Saj0577, the fellow I included on the email last week
<FFEMTcJ> gotcha
<FFEMTcJ> I think I saw his nick a few days ago.. dont remember though
<FFEMTcJ> He never responded to the the email either (or atleast not including me)
<ZachK_> Saj0577 is my pal...also i'm a semi co-lead with him on the edu group
<pleia2> ZachK_: he hasn't been around in weeks, do you know where he is?
<pleia2> he also took ownership of several sections in this project, but hasn't been active, we're going to need to pull him so we can take over
<ZachK_> pleia2: I haven't seen him...as I'm sure you know I've been away for a while due to work but whenever I'm here he's never on either....
<ZachK_> I would pull him as the project is more important...
<ZachK_> Don't pull me though
<pleia2> you didn't sign up to work on sections
<pleia2> I'm not taking him off the project, he's welcome to come back, but he added himself as admin on some core sections that we need to start moving forward on
<FFEMTcJ> where do you see this?
<pleia2> FFEMTcJ: for instance: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/AdvocateTopics
<FFEMTcJ> gotcha
<ZachK_> finally...he finished the page
<pleia2> all he did was add his name
<pleia2> everything else on that page is what others have added
<FFEMTcJ> uggh.. i need to nock out some homework
<pleia2> ZachK_: since you're co-admin of the edu fg, can you please schedule a meeting?
<FFEMTcJ> mornin Pendulum
<txwikinger> morning folks
<FFEMTcJ> hello
<ZachK_> pleia2:
<pleia2> ZachK_: ?
<ZachK_> pleia2: I'm not sure I can schedule a meeting
<ZachK_> pleia2: at least I'm not sure how...
<pleia2> ZachK_: want me to do it?
<ZachK_> I'd rather learn how
<pleia2> ok, I'll leave it in your hands then :)
<ZachK_> well pointers are nice
<pleia2> this week is probably bad due to the US holiday, but sometime next week, evening US time is good
<pleia2> pick a meeting time, announce it and update the wiki
<pleia2> possibly the BT calendar too
<ZachK_> Well what's the channel for the wiki page?
<ZachK_> And the BT calender? I don't believe I can edit that
<pleia2> channel for the wiki page?
<pleia2> sorry, I'm at work at the moment
<ZachK_> Learning/Advocate Topics..what's the channel for the group..or is it this one
<pleia2> probably want to ask around in -beginners or look at what other FGs do
<pleia2> uh, I am talking about the edu focus group...
<pleia2> the one you said you're co-admin of
<pleia2> not the learning project
<ZachK_> What's the wiki page for it?
<pleia2> I thought you said you're co-admin?
<pleia2> and you don't know the wiki page?
<ZachK_> I said I am somewhat...I'm not even sure anymore as Saj never really told me...
<ZachK_> I've not seen him for over a month
<pleia2> alright..
<pleia2> it's linked to the front page of the BT wiki
<pleia2> (I can't pull it up right now, working)
<ZachK_> pleia2: there's like, three lines on the page
<pleia2> ok
<ZachK_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/326124/
<pleia2> what's that?
<ZachK_> that's the full info on the page...
<pleia2> I'm sorry, I'm at work
<ZachK_> Saj took it all down or edited or something
<pleia2> you'll have to follow up with him about that
<ZachK_>     * BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Education
<ZachK_> The aims of the group:
<ZachK_>     * To work alongside the Ubuntu Learning Project
<ZachK_>     *
<ZachK_>       Get more people involved with Ubuntu, developing, Wiki & System Docs, Artwork, by helping them go through the processes of getting involved.
<ZachK_>     * Help spread the world of Ubuntu and help the Loco Teams and other community teams to spread the word and organise events by supporting them in these tasks.
<ZachK_> BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Education (last edited 2009-10-15 14:56:06 by saj0577)
<pleia2> if you're not able to schedule a meeting, I'll do it, I just thought since you were the co-lead I'd ask
<ZachK_> I did it in pastebin but since you can't look at the site...
<ZachK_> As for co-lead I'm not sure if Saj set me up with that or not..he never really told me
<pleia2> I *can* I am just busy
<pleia2> then why did you say you were? :\
<pleia2> forget it, I really have to get back to work
<ZachK_> I thought I was..had to think on those things ")
<pleia2> I'll schedule the meeting
<ZachK_> ok
<ZachK_> sorry Liz
<doctormo> pleia2: Who was the person who'd taken Advocacy section?
<pleia2> he runs the beginners team education focus group
<pleia2> but he's been out of touch for a couple weeks now, not responding to my emails
<pleia2> so we can pull him :\
<pleia2> also, did you see?  http://www.flickr.com/photos/34196689@N07/4126515992/
<doctormo> Ah! That's the one I wanted :-) thanks pleia2
<doctormo> pleia2: And I love the one of jono
<pleia2> hehe, yeah
<doctormo> pleia2: just posted a blog entry with it http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2009/11/23/canonical-is/
<pleia2> doctormo: haha, excellent :)
<pleia2> probably need to give attribution?
<doctormo> pleia2: Actually need to get permission
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> he's Pici on irc :)
<pleia2> I just tossed him the link, he'll enjoy it
<pleia2> doctormo: ack @ chipped bone
<doctormo> pleia2: Aye, to think I was wincing around on it all week.
<pleia2> yeah, ouch ouch
<doctormo> Although did you see the comment from my wife?
<pleia2> hah, 11 years later!
<akgraner> doctormo, so what are they going to do for ya?  do you get a cast?
<doctormo> akgraner: I get a boot and crutches
<akgraner> ahh well I hope you aren't in as much pain...
<akgraner> it was horrible seeing you in that much pain... I felt really bad for ya
<doctormo> akgraner: Sorry about that, must have been a real drag for everyone
<akgraner> no we just wanted to help and couldn't
<doctormo> pleia2: did you manage to read up through that doc?
#ubuntu-learning 2009-11-24
<txwikinger> doctormo: Sorry to hear about your foot
<doctormo> txwikinger: me too
<txwikinger> Well.. at least it will be taken car of now?
<txwikinger> care
<doctormo> txwikinger: plenty of rest, use crutches.
<FFEMTcJ> pleia2: thats you in the picture of martin linked above correct?
<doctormo> FFEMTcJ: You mean the one with Jono Bacon in it?
<FFEMTcJ> http://www.flickr.com/photos/34196689@N07/4126515992/
<FFEMTcJ> the Jono pic is a really good one too..
<doctormo> pleia2: Are you not in the group photo?
<pleia2> FFEMTcJ: yeah, that's me
<FFEMTcJ> pleia2: thought so
#ubuntu-learning 2009-11-25
<cprofitt> dinda: you here?
<dinda> cprofitt: yip, just checking some emails
<cprofitt> night all
<FFEMTcJ> mornin
<Steel__> hi @ all
<pleia2> FFEMTcJ: sorry, I've been swamped with work and things since returning from UDS, we will have a meeting next week even if I don't quite have a date yet :)
<FFEMTcJ> pleia2: its all good.. mornin Pendulum and doctormo
<doctormo> morning FFEMTcJ
<pleia2> doctormo: yeah, I missed the group photo :(
<doctormo> Ah, that explains it
<pleia2> I was on crew that day and was putting up signs for the next session, didn't realize I was missing the photo
<doctormo> How are you pleia2? you've been quiet for a few days.
<pleia2> doctormo: totally swamped with work this week
<pleia2> out of the office last week, short work week this week, argh
<Pendulum> pleia2: I seem to be hearing that sentiment from many people this week. (and not just people who were out last week)
<pleia2> Pendulum: heh, I considered working this friday to catch up, but then realized that was crazy :)
<doctormo> pleia2: Aye, I admit to being in bed, trying to relax my foot and being a bit board.
<pleia2> doctormo: healing up well, I hope?
<doctormo> I think so, I've put every repair team on the job. :-D
 * FFEMTcJ has to work friday...
<FFEMTcJ> and maybe even tomorrow
<Pendulum> FFEMTcJ: the curse of working emergency services ;)
<FFEMTcJ> ssshhhh!
<Pendulum> does it get you christmas or new years off?
<dinda> doctormo: ping
<pleia2> FFEMTcJ: time passes too quickly, rather than a formal edu fg meeting we'll just tack our stuff onto the regular BT meeting
 * pleia2 updated agenda on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Meetings
<pleia2> it's on Tuesday, December 1st at 22:00 UTC
<doctormo> pleia2: Do we have a meeting for the Learning project?
<pleia2> doctormo: no, but we should schedule one to cover UDS stuff :)
<doctormo> Aye, what did we cover? I think I know what I'm up to, but mostly what we did was present and then I had a dialectic argument with dinda.
<pleia2> well, your project is newish
<pleia2> the the lp login goodness
<doctormo> Aye, at least I got to show it off at the lightning talk, that was fun, even though I was stammering all over the place.
<pleia2> you did fine :)
<pleia2> and at least your demo worked!
 * _marx_ notes Ubuntu User Days on agenda
<pleia2> _marx_: yeah, so that's tuesday evening eastern us time
<_marx_> 2200 UTC = 1700 EST noted
<doctormo> pleia2: Ah well, I was rushing before I got on stage to set up the guest and make sure everythign was ready :-) worked.
<_marx_> duration?
<pleia2> _marx_: less than an hour, especially with only 2 agenda items
<_marx_> cool, no conflict w/LoCo team meeting
<_marx_> is this an appropriate time and place to talk uud?
<_marx_> another acronym eh
<pleia2> yep
<_marx_> k, there was a small group of people on my LUG discussing developing a syllabus for basic Linux classes
<pleia2> would they be interested in this Learning project? or are they to general Linux rather than Ubuntu?
<_marx_> being a LUG discussion this group included users of many distros
<pleia2> ah
<_marx_> it has since initiation roughly 2 months ago lost steam
<pleia2> shame
<_marx_> I've posted to the offlist thread asking if anyone would be interested in helping out with a uud
<_marx_> had one reply
<_marx_> one of the people in this small group is an employee of Forsyth County NC Library and has taught beginner classes for that other os
<doctormo> _marx_: No reason why the materials you make for your LUG aren't simialr enough to share.
<_marx_> doctormo: and visa versa
<doctormo> _marx_: Just make sure it's CC-BY-SA or free'er, so we can share.
<_marx_> no syllabus was developed, too many people too busy, but the library contact remains a good one
<_marx_> he was one pushing for Ubuntu over Knoppix
<_marx_> point: possibility of using public libraries here as a venue
<_marx_> the LUG here is dominated by the founder who is not terribly new user friendly: he's quite personable in person but on the mailing list can best be defined as an ass
<doctormo> _marx_: I'm about to write an interesting blog entry in the next few days all about the idea of "Suffering fools gladly"
<_marx_> hum gladly is  the difficult part eh
<FFEMTcJ> pleia2: sounds good. ;-)
<_marx_> doctormo: he is the _founder! to me he has a since of ownership group founded in '97
<_marx_> in the last couple of years he has ran this group into the ground
<_marx_> if we do an Hour event here I _will have a printed copy of the code of conduct
 * _marx_ crawls back into his corner
<doctormo> _marx_: nah, you might need to sit down and talk to him over a buscuit and a port of tea. I know that at UDS someone went behind the back of one attendee to complain to jono, but that wasn't right because he found out and oh boy did it make things worse. Instead I tried to talk with him one to one and that seemed to work better.
<doctormo> _marx_: btw, do you not have a LoCo near by?
<_marx_> oh yeah, I took over the nc team a little over a year ago
<doctormo> _marx_: then you have little to be concerned about then, your a completly different group of people with different needs and wants. :-D
<_marx_> we're making progress but my area of the state is probably the weakest
<_marx_> one to one's haven't worked with this guy
<_marx_> well that is a very cool quit message
#ubuntu-learning 2009-11-26
<pleia2> s/cool/nerdy
<pleia2> ;)
 * _marx_ spousal unit says [forcefully] "move away from the computer"
<doctormo> I don't see quit messages, what did it say?
<_marx_>  "cd ~/real-life"
<doctormo> heh
<cprofitt> pleia2: what is a 'driver' in reference to an Ubuntu project?
<pleia2> cprofitt: context?
<pleia2> oh, user days
<pleia2> "DRIVER: If someone is coordinating this objective and helping those involved to deliver on their actions, list that person here (optional)."
<cprofitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam
<cprofitt> got it...
<cprofitt> had not heard that term listed afore
<cprofitt> I added some suggested classes...
<pleia2> all based on: http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/11/10/creating-a-roadmap-for-more-successful-teams/
<cprofitt> when will the dates be set?
<pleia2> we used this roadmap format for a whole bunch of UDS things
<cprofitt> Jono is a smart man...
<pleia2> hopefully at the BT meeting on Tuesday
<pleia2> Jan 23rd is looking to be the target though
<cprofitt> I agreed with most of what he said... documenting the commitments is one of the areas we still need to work on and improve
<cprofitt> I bookmarked that page when it first passed me on the twitterverse
<cprofitt> 23rd...
<cprofitt> ooh... a Saturday...
<pleia2> yeah :)
<cprofitt> I might be able to do a class -- just have to see how our tz setup goes
<pleia2> I was thinking 12-22 UTC
<cprofitt> I am in need of a desktop bookshelf -- where does one find those?
<cprofitt> 22 UTC = 5pm EST
<pleia2> desktop bookshelf?
<cprofitt> yeah... a bookshelf that sets on your desk...
<cprofitt> not sure what to call them..
<pleia2> ah
<cprofitt> I have one and it is too small
 * pleia2 calls it a "pile" :)
<cprofitt> I have 10+ books I need for reference that do not fit in my current setup
<_marx_> cprofitt: i'm a carpenter, where are you, perhaps I could make you one
 * _marx_ knows it's shocking, carpenter using ubuntu, but true
<cprofitt> pleia2: it looks like this -- http://i45.tinypic.com/2utncwi.jpg
<doctormo> heey cprofitt
<cprofitt> hey doctormo
<cprofitt> I am trying to re-org my space
<cprofitt> I have too many books...
<pleia2> cprofitt: ah, nice... yeah
<_marx_> hm, yep way too small
<cprofitt> _marx_: got any suggestions?
<_marx_> well what's below what you have in that photo?
<cprofitt> a wall... then my desk and a filing cabinet
<_marx_> ok
<_marx_> hm
<cprofitt> I have another bookshelf -- but it is out of reach
<cprofitt> I keep my non-current books there
<_marx_> and you don't have a copy of "Running Linux"
 * _marx_ measures one he built last year...
<cprofitt> ... build...
<cprofitt> I could do that...
<cprofitt> if I could find another one of those I would be good too... but I can't find anything like it anymore
<_marx_> ah okay
<cprofitt> I have but one corner of my house... kids and wife have the remainder... so I have to organize effectively
<_marx_> k: 12 3/4" deep x 2' wide x 31" tall: 3 shelves with the upper one spaced to just hold cd's
<cprofitt> ooh... that would be nice... I could skip the top shelf or make it for something else... all my CDs are .flac now
<_marx_> or go a little taller
<cprofitt> can not go too tall... the Tick needs to be seen
<_marx_> i used good grade 3/4 plywood, actually leftover stain grade
<cprofitt> nice
<_marx_> sitting on the floor? not on top of a desk?
<cprofitt> sigh -- I am throwing out memory...
<cprofitt> ooh... keep this though... PC4200 512MB laptop ram
 * _marx_ just recycled sparc5 and sparc20 hardware
<_marx_> 20" monitor weighed close to 50 pounds
<cprofitt> ooh... nice.
<cprofitt> I always wanted a sparc
<_marx_> ah these were ancient dude, good learning machines 7-8 year ago but _very old now
<cprofitt> true... but you had them
<cprofitt> that is what counted
<_marx_> debian worked best on them :-)
<_marx_> ubuntu wasn't around back then
<pleia2> I have an ultra10 as my firewall <3
<_marx_> ultra10 firewall! cool use of old hardware
<pleia2> _marx_: yeah, it's running Debian and I tossed a couple pci nics in it
<pleia2> runs like a tank :)
<_marx_> sun hardware in my experience has been just rock solid well designed; the clips that held the hd's in the old pizza box sparcs beat anything out there in the mid '90's
<nigel_nb> doctormo: I'm finally back and kicking ;)
<nigel_nb> will work on the bzr module today
<doctormo> Ah damn I missed nigel
<doctormo> pleia2: Hey are you still up?
<FFEMTcJ> mornin
<FFEMTcJ> Anyone need a google wave invite?
#ubuntu-learning 2009-11-27
<doctormo> pleia2: ping
<con6> hi there
<con6> nobody's here?
<Steel__> morning
<FFEMTcJ> mornin
<Steel__> hi FFEMTcJ
<FFEMTcJ> hey Steel__
<Steel__> how are you ?
<FFEMTcJ> tired
<FFEMTcJ> not ready to get up yet
<Saj0577> hey all
<FFEMTcJ> hey Saj0577
<Saj0577> everyone going alright?
<Saj0577> everything*
<FFEMTcJ> yup.. keepin busy at work
<FFEMTcJ> you?
<Saj0577> yeah im good just got back from a suprise trip which was nice time to get back to monotomous life now tho lol
<FFEMTcJ> lol
<FFEMTcJ> tryin to work on my website inbetween calls
<Saj0577> what website is this?
<FFEMTcJ> http://chrisjohnston.org - redesigning/reworking it
<FFEMTcJ> new design is dev.
<Saj0577> alright cool
#ubuntu-learning 2009-11-28
<Pendulum> FFEMTcJ: was a User Day Date actually set and I missed it?
<Pendulum> (I'm just looking on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom and it has something listed as upcoming with that name (although with the year 2009)
<Pendulum> pleia2: ^
<FFEMTcJ> not that i know of
<FFEMTcJ> o
<FFEMTcJ> tenative
<FFEMTcJ> whats up doc
<doctormo> hello FFEMTcJ
<pleia2> yeah, just tenative
<pleia2> that's the date I figured we'd shoot for, it's up for discussion :)
<Pendulum> pleia2: should it be 2010, then? (I had no problems with the date, just wasn't sure if I should change the year :) )
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> oops :)
<pleia2> looks like FFEMTcJ got it though
<pleia2> Saj0577: I sent you a few emails, can you reply when you have a chance?
<doctormo> hey pleia2
<pleia2> evening, doctormo
<doctormo> pleia2: see my blog post today?
<pleia2> doctormo: nope, I've been out since early this morning, just got home
 * pleia2 will be mostly "away" until sunday night
<pleia2> family, boyfriend, friends, etc
<doctormo> pleia2: Ah, had an interview with a BBC radio program today :-) for Ubunchu
<Pendulum> pleia2: didn't know you were allowed to have a life offline ;) :P
<pleia2> doctormo: very cool :)
<pleia2> Pendulum: haha, don't worry, the boy goes back to san francisco on sunday ;)
<pleia2> then I shall be an online creature once more!
<Pendulum> haha
 * pleia2 finishes checking email and plods off to bed for the evening
<doctormo> Have a good night everyone!
<FFEMTcJ> mornin
<nigel_nb> doctormo: ping
#ubuntu-learning 2009-11-29
<doctormo> hey nigel_nb
<doctormo> how are you feeling?
<nigel_nb> hey doctormo
<nigel_nb> i'm better
<nigel_nb> coughing all over the place though
<nigel_nb> how abt u?
<nigel_nb> the video was awesome!!! :)
<nigel_nb> the one you uploaded to youtube
<doctormo> nigel_nb: which one?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: intro to system maintaince
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Ah, thank you, can you point me a link to it?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8SVVHzsaCE
<nigel_nb> what software did you use?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: I didn't do the video editing, my wife used Final Cut Pro on a mac, and it sucks. Look at how bad the chroma key is.
<nigel_nb> I was wondering which open source tool gave such kewl finish :D
<nigel_nb> btw, is it your wife's voice on the other video?
<doctormo> yes
<nigel_nb> hahaha
<nigel_nb> and here I was wondering how the heck you changed your voice like that
<nigel_nb> I initially thought it was some sorta plugin :P
<nigel_nb> then I realized, it could be your wife :P
<doctormo> Yes, I admit to being married
<nigel_nb> I know you were married martin
<nigel_nb> but I thought too technical :P
<nigel_nb> instead of common-sensical
<nigel_nb> just one comment though
<nigel_nb> both of you sound unsure at some point.
<nigel_nb> have you written down what you want to say?
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Sorry? what I want to say now?
<nigel_nb> doctormo: noooo
<nigel_nb> on the video
<doctormo> Oh, sorry you used present tense instead of past tense and I thought you mean what I want to say now :-D
<nigel_nb> my mistake, sorry
<doctormo> I have a sort of script, but you have to learn the intent of what you want to say as much as the text, otherwise you sound like a robot *more like a robot*
<nigel_nb> then, you probably should cut it into pieces
<nigel_nb> some point, you sound unsure
<nigel_nb> and when you're having something else shown the whole time, read out, helps
<nigel_nb> I've done a documentary for my church (we recorded with a cannon digital camera), did a lot of trial and error
<doctormo> Sure, but these videos are much more a test, I want to do more videos, but I need a technician who can do the editing with FOSS programs like Blender.
<nigel_nb> doctormo: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/top5-linux-video-editing-system-software/
<nigel_nb> how big are your video files?
<doctormo> Depends the raw files can be as big as 400MB or 2GB.
<nigel_nb> shucks
<nigel_nb> I cud have given a go, but too big
<nigel_nb> you need someone physically near you
<nigel_nb> I'm working on the bzr module today
<nigel_nb> so, I can give you a first draft before I crash
<doctormo> nigel_nb: Brilliant, thanks for your hard work.
<doctormo> I can't wait to see it. :-)
<nigel_nb> I hope its good enough
<doctormo> nigel_nb: It will be, first draft and many chances to correct, gueranteed to be awesome.
<nigel_nb> we had a meeting anytime?
<doctormo> not that I know about,
<doctormo> bb after sleep...
<FFEMTcJ> mornin
<doctormo> hey FFEMTcJ
<doctormo> pleia2: Morning
<FFEMTcJ> It is Sunday.. She probably said Sunday night and she'd be back
<FFEMTcJ> lol
<doctormo> Ah right, my bad.
<FFEMTcJ> hehe
<FFEMTcJ> tryin to get the last few minutes with him, I assume
<doctormo> with who?
<FFEMTcJ> her boyfriend
<doctormo> This is a topic I'm writing about for our project: http://doctormo.wordpress.com/2009/11/29/self-study-vs-teacher-lead/
<doctormo> FFEMTcJ: I see, yes I suppose so, I tend not to think about what people might be doing with their time. Don't know why.
<FFEMTcJ> she told us.. lol
<FFEMTcJ> I'm looking for a teacher lead python class.. I can't do self study
<doctormo> FFEMTcJ: I see, well that's why we're doing this both ways I guess
<doctormo> FFEMTcJ: Care to comment on my blog entry? The first comment attracts more hits you see because people click on it to read it.
<FFEMTcJ> doctormo: I don't know that I have any productive comments...
<doctormo> FFEMTcJ: Doesn't have to be anything spectacular, just exactly what you said here if you like :-)
<doctormo> Hey BiosElement, got your message
<doctormo> Focusing on enabeling other people to contribute is my number one priority, although if we don't have a way for people to see the results of their work it makes it harder to keep contributors I think.
<doctormo> So part of me thinks we just have to power on through all these tasks to get stuff set up right, easy to use etc etc
<pleia2> doctormo: +1
<doctormo> I'm taking a flight now, msg from the airport right now
<doctormo> be back tomorrow
<FFEMTcJ> its pleia2 !
<pleia2> hey FFEMTcJ
<FFEMTcJ> the boyfriend must have headed home
<FFEMTcJ> ;-)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> yeah, just got home from dropping him off at the airport :(
<FFEMTcJ> :(
<FFEMTcJ> aww
<FFEMTcJ> ill send my wife up there..
<FFEMTcJ> she can keep you company
<FFEMTcJ> not in the same way.. but... still company
<pleia2> hah, I think I'll enjoy the alone time for a bit :)
<pleia2> a week at uds, then a week with the boy in town + visiting family and friends
 * pleia2 hides
<FFEMTcJ> got anything fun planned for the week?
<pleia2> just a LUG meeting
<FFEMTcJ> cool
<pleia2> you?
<FFEMTcJ> meetings tuesday
<FFEMTcJ> gonna try to make the loco meeting, then emea meeting, try again.. beginners meeting, and fl loco meeting
<pleia2> FFEMTcJ: oh good, you really should get some testimonials :)
<pleia2> especially from the fl loco folks you've work with
<FFEMTcJ> ya..
<FFEMTcJ> pleia2: have you gotten any instructors yet for user days? (i know youve been busy irl, but just curious)
<pleia2> FFEMTcJ: no, not yet, you?
<FFEMTcJ> No.. I'm bringing it up at the fl loco meeting tuesday.. hoping to get some help there
<pleia2> cool
<FFEMTcJ> we are looking for a project to 'adopt
<FFEMTcJ> ' so i figured id mention it
<pleia2> should we start tossing a skeleton schedule up on /UserDays ?
<FFEMTcJ> Sounds good to me
<pleia2> k
<FFEMTcJ> I like some of the suggestions we have gotten
<pleia2> I'll create a table now
<FFEMTcJ> ok
<FFEMTcJ> skeleton is correct
<FFEMTcJ> hehe
<FFEMTcJ> I'm thinking the into doesnt need to be an hour... unless someone really has tons to say
<FFEMTcJ> remind me to take vacation on the 23rd
<pleia2> yeah
<FFEMTcJ> :-(
<pleia2> why frown?
<FFEMTcJ> vacation
<FFEMTcJ> lol
<pleia2> ah, you work on saturdays?
<FFEMTcJ> just that one
<FFEMTcJ> lol
<FFEMTcJ> I work every third day.. therefore every third saturday
#ubuntu-learning 2010-11-30
<andrew_> hi
